# Gebannt!



## Rapdef723 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter ist Architekt (ingame) seiner Gilde und hat die ganzen Ressourcen bekommem und Gold von den anderen Gildenmembern bekommen um die Burg zu bauen, woraufhin er gebannt wurde, da er auf Verdacht zu "Exploiten" steht, da er insgesammt 100g hatte (natürlich das Gold von den anderen miteinbezogen!). 

Und damit ist er nicht der einzige Architekt, der einfach mal so gebannt wird!

Findet ihr nicht auch, das dies eine bodenlose Frechheit ist?

Weder bekam er eine PN oder eine E-Mail, noch eine Antwort im Forum, im Gegenteil dort wurde er auch gebannt....obwohl, s sagte er es mir zumindest nicht provokativ geschrieben hat, außerdem wurde der Thread auch gleich gelöscht.

Das schlimme daran ist ja nicht nur, dass er 50&#8364; umsonst gezahlt hat, sondern auch, dass das ganze Gold, der anderen Gildenmitglieder auch weg ist, ich finde es zwar gut, dass sie so schonmal gegen die Chinafarmer angehen oder gegen wahre Exploiter bzw. Buguser, aber vorher sollte man sich doch *BITTE* erstmal informieren was überhaupt Sache ist!

Lieber Gruß,
RapDef  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (29. Mai 2008)

Ist das euch so egal? *Staunt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

lool echt jetzt? da muss abe irgendwas faul dran sein ...


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Ist das euch so Wayne? *Staunt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin mehr als schockiert °_°


----------



## Rapdef723 (29. Mai 2008)

http://aoc.gamona.de/forum/index.php?page=...p;threadID=7863 da wird auch über das problem geschrieben...

Ich bin langsam am zweifeln ob ich nochmal ein halbes Jahr warten soll und dann anfangen richtig zu spielen. Das ist ja wohl das assozialste was mir in meiner MMO Zeit unterfahren ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn das echt so ist, dann sag ich mal : LOL! das ist ja echt ne frechheit!
Allerdings glaub ich nicht, dass jeder gebannt wird, der so viele mats hat und so viel gold, das währe doch ein wenig übertrieben. ich meine, man muss gegen goldseller vorgehen, aber doch nicht so oO

MFG Hinack


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

das ja echt hart ... oh mann ey


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

vielleicht wollte er es auch bauen hat Kohle kassiert dachte sich nur dann "nö doch net " und hat "gquit" gemacht ^^  und das ist der grund und gibts net zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (29. Mai 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> vielleicht wollte er es auch bauen hat Kohle kassiert dachte sich nur dann "nö doch net " und hat "gquit" gemacht ^^  und das ist der grund und gibts net zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Helix (29. Mai 2008)

Warum sollte eine andere Gilde die Mats sponsoren hm ? 

Also sry wenn ich als GM sowas sehen würde müsste ich auch auf irgendwelche ungereimheiten kommen.
Tja obs jetzt eine Frechheit ist oder nicht bleibt jetzt mal auser acht gelassen.

Man sollte sich gut überlegen was man tut ... und vorallem kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen warum eine komplett andere Gilde in alleine und seine Gilde unterstützen sollte ... sry aber ...


----------



## Asteria (29. Mai 2008)

Es ist tatsächlich so das massenweise Architekten "versehentlich" gebannt wurden.
Allerdings wurden mittlerweile die ersten auch wieder entbannt und die E-Mails scheinen in gutem Tempo abgearbeitet zu werden.


----------



## Rapdef723 (29. Mai 2008)

Asteria schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich so das massenweise Architekten "versehentlich" gebannt wurden.
> Allerdings wurden mittlerweile die ersten auch wieder entbannt und die E-Mails scheinen in gutem Tempo abgearbeitet zu werden.


Das ist eine etwas erfreuliche Antwort, hast du eine Quelle dafür?


----------



## Ilunadin (29. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Ist das euch so Wayne? *Staunt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm da fühlt man sich wie im WoW Forum


@TE Naja also ich finds scheiße gign nem Kumpel ähnlich...naja "neu" in dem Gebiet der heutigen Zeit...wird schon denke ich


----------



## Netskater (29. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Das ist eine etwas erfreuliche Antwort, hast du eine Quelle dafür?



Ich glaub das hat er nur zur Beruhigung gesagt. Die haben nichtmal genaue Infos wer wie lang gebannt wird.
Es war halt bissl zu früh fürs Release, und das die jetzt alle Architeken mal ebend entbannen ohne zu prüfen ist auch 
schwer vorstellbar...es sei denn es steht im Forum schwarz auf weiß.

Aber was ist wenn einer euren Architekten exploitete Mats gegeben hat?...Amen.

Ein anderes Game nehm ich wegen fehlendens Support nicht mehr in Anspruch,
hätten die mich gebannt, würd ich sofort bye sagen...bleibt aber jeden selbst überlassen.

Ich denke der wird noch bis nächste Woche gebannt sein, weil morgen schon Freitag ist, drück euch aber alle Daumen.


----------



## Asteria (29. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hat er nur zur Beruhigung gesagt. Die haben nichtmal genaue Infos wer wie lang gebannt wird.



Sie weiß das von hier: http://aoc.gamona.de/forum/index.php?page=...9217#post149217


----------



## Uktawa (30. Mai 2008)

Also mal ehrlich...das Game ist noch nicht mal nen Monat draussen aber die ersten Leute haben 100g auf dem Char. Wo sie es her haben ist dabei "Nebensache". Und in wie weit die Geschichte nun auch stimmt kann hier keiner nach voll ziehen.
Ich kann es verstehen das solche Chars gebannt wurden. Denn nach so kurzer Zeit massen an Recourcen zu haben und viel Gold, da "kann" nach meinem Empfinden auch etwas nicht ganz hin hauen.
Meist ist es eh so das die, die am lautesten brüllen...den meisten Dreck am Stecken haben. Und der Betreiber wird schon wissen was er macht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man dort einfach mal auf "Verdacht" Leute bannt. So dumm ist ja nicht mal Blizzard^^.


----------



## sTereoType (30. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich...das Game ist noch nicht mal nen Monat draussen aber die ersten Leute haben 100g auf dem Char. Wo sie es her haben ist dabei "Nebensache". Und in wie weit die Geschichte nun auch stimmt kann hier keiner nach voll ziehen.
> Ich kann es verstehen das solche Chars gebannt wurden. Denn nach so kurzer Zeit massen an Recourcen zu haben und viel Gold, da "kann" nach meinem Empfinden auch etwas nicht ganz hin hauen.
> Meist ist es eh so das die, die am lautesten brüllen...den meisten Dreck am Stecken haben. Und der Betreiber wird schon wissen was er macht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man dort einfach mal auf "Verdacht" Leute bannt. So dumm ist ja nicht mal Blizzard^^.


du musst dir dann aber auch alles durchlesen
in aoc wurden schon am ersten die banken rausgepatcht weil es probleme mit ihnen gab. bleibt nur noch das ein char das alles auf sich nehmen muss un in den fällen von großen gilden ist es halt der architekt ,da er damit die gildenstadt bauen kann.
ich finde solch ein , wahrscheinlich autmatisiertes, chinafarmererkennungssystem ist schon ein schritt in die richtige richtung , alledings hat es halt noch kinderkrankheiten. so z.b. dieser vorfall , allerdings kann es damit auch zu probs kommen wenn die ersten spieler regulär diese summe erreichen. dann muss die goldgrenze nach oben geschraubt werden. ab ein gewissen punkt macht das dann auch keinen sinn mehr weil die chinafarmer einfach nicht mehr so viel gold auf einen char lagern werden.


----------



## Nadaria (30. Mai 2008)

wie groß muss denn eine gilde sein um 100g zu sammeln? das ist für aoc verdammt viel für die jetzige zeit.


----------



## teroa (30. Mai 2008)

getroffene hunde belln !! kennt den wer^^

ne aber mal ehrlich das game ist gerade ma 7 tage alt und wer jetzt schon massig mats und unmengen von gold hat ist wahrscheinlich kein ehrlicher game
ich bin zwar ers lv 24 aber habe gerade mal glaube 4-5 silber und ich verkauf allles was mir in die finger kommt,,,und wenn ich mir vorstelle das 100 silber gerade mal 1 g sind sorry die sache stink aber gewaltig nach cheaten


----------



## KunQ (30. Mai 2008)

fängt ja an wie im WoW Forum ;> erst lesen >denken > posten...

Nicht 1ner hat 100g gesammelt sonder die ganze Gilde hat es Ihm(Architekten) gegeben um die Gildenstatt zu bauen da die Banken raus sind / Buggy sind..


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das es halt Schnellschüsse aus (un)sicherheit waren - ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das die betroffenen auch recht bald wieder entbannt werden.
Man steckt als User halt nicht dahinter, inwieweit GMs in einem Spiel transfers verfolgen können - selbst Blizzard hat viele Loggins und Mechaniken zum Nachvollziehen von Goldtransfers wohl erst später aus Erfahrungen heraus eingeführt.


----------



## Baldoran (30. Mai 2008)

gebannt weil er geld bekommen hat von euch um die burg zu bauen ?

na da fängt age of conan ja gut an..


----------



## Depak (30. Mai 2008)

oh man wäre ich gern in der kantiene von blizzard gewesen als die das gehört haben ^^


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> oh man wäre ich gern in der kantiene von blizzard gewesen als die das gehört haben ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (30. Mai 2008)

> ne aber mal ehrlich das game ist gerade ma 7 tage alt und wer jetzt schon massig mats und unmengen von gold hat ist wahrscheinlich kein ehrlicher game
> ich bin zwar ers lv 24 aber habe gerade mal glaube 4-5 silber und ich verkauf allles was mir in die finger kommt,,,und wenn ich mir vorstelle das 100 silber gerade mal 1 g sind ...



wie war das? wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fresse...

unsere gilde hat als beispiel über 150 member, von denen schon über 90 mitglieder seit dem 17.05.08 spielen (das sind wohl glaube fast 15 tage), mich eingeschlossen. wir haben mehrere die über 70 sind und der großteil ist 50+. mit steigendem lvl, steigen die geldeinnahmen. mein main ist 50 und mein twink ist 22.

Da es bis gestern oder vorgestern keine banken gab, wurde unser architekt als gildenbank missbraucht. da ging alles hin, was an gold und mats über war. und so wies kommen musste, wurde er natürlich auch gebannt. nach dutzenden von emails kann er aber seit gestern abend wieder spielen.



> ... sorry die sache stink aber gewaltig nach cheaten


sorry das was du schreibst, stinkt gewaltig nach keine ahnung aber hauptsache irgendwelchen bullshit hingeschrieben.


----------



## ownage77 (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde es super, wie hart bei AoC gegen Goldseller etc. vorgegangen wird. Trotzdem sollten sie erstmal den Account genauer überprüfen bevor sie einfach alle Spieler Bannen die zu viel Gold bei sich haben^^.


----------



## Mikokami (30. Mai 2008)

Ihr sprecht immer vom "bannen"? Die betroffenen verdächtigten Accounts/Charaktere werden erstmal nur deaktiviert, damit man sie kurz bzgl. des Tatbestandes überprüfen kann.

Das ist wie wenn der Herr Komissar von der Kriminalpolizei jemanden kurz anhält, nach seinen Personalien fragt und was wer gestern um 18 Uhr gemacht hat. So ist das halt wenn mans ins Täterprofil oder Fahndungsmuster passt. Ich weiß garnicht was ihr da alle schon ausflippt, oder die Betroffenen. Funcom versucht nur alles aufzuklären und die Schuldigen zu finden und abzustrafen, und wer nichts getan hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich...das Game ist noch nicht mal nen Monat draussen aber die ersten Leute haben 100g auf dem Char. Wo sie es her haben ist dabei "Nebensache". Und in wie weit die Geschichte nun auch stimmt kann hier keiner nach voll ziehen.
> Ich kann es verstehen das solche Chars gebannt wurden. Denn nach so kurzer Zeit massen an Recourcen zu haben und viel Gold, da "kann" nach meinem Empfinden auch etwas nicht ganz hin hauen.
> Meist ist es eh so das die, die am lautesten brüllen...den meisten Dreck am Stecken haben. Und der Betreiber wird schon wissen was er macht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man dort einfach mal auf "Verdacht" Leute bannt. So dumm ist ja nicht mal Blizzard^^.




LOL Ich zock zwar nich selber AoC aber ich kenne genug die sich schon vor Release zusammen getan haben und wirkliche WoW Powerzocker waren. Wenn solche Menschen zusammen eine Gilde gründen ist das durchaus bzw locker im Bereich des sehr wahrscheinlichen das sie soviel Gold in der Zeit zusammen haben. 

Ich hab mir die Berichte bei Gamonga mal durchgelesen und muss sagen das ist echt hart was FC da abzieht. Vorallem die Forenbanns dabei find ich krass, da wird nicht einmal nach einem Dialog gesucht .....


lg Ruffy


----------



## Amorelian (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr gerne AoC spiele.

Trotzdem würde ich es locker in Kauf nehmen, wenn mein Account für ein- bis drei Tage vorsorglich gesperrt wird, wenn somit effektiver gegen Exploiter, Goldfarmer etc. vorgegangen werden kann, denn diese zerstören für mich dauerhaft das Spielerlebnis wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Topsecret (30. Mai 2008)

> unsere gilde hat als beispiel über 150 member, von denen schon über 90 mitglieder seit dem 17.05.08 spielen (das sind wohl glaube fast 15 tage), mich eingeschlossen. wir haben mehrere die über 70 sind und der großteil ist 50+. mit steigendem lvl, steigen die geldeinnahmen. mein main ist 50 und mein twink ist 22.



In 15 Tagen mehrere 70er und über 50er + Twinks, entweder ist bei AoC drei Mobs haun = LVL Up, oder ihr habt echt kein normales Leben mehr.
Stell mir dass gerade so vor, wie bei der WoW Southparkfolge, Mami bringt das Töpfchen in den Keller damit ihr kacken könnt.
Wie macht ihr dass ?? 12 -14 Stunden zocken, zwischen drin Pizza und geschlafen wird kurz auf der Tastatur ??!!
Naja vieleicht sieht man euch dann auch irgendwann bei Stern TV, heulend ich war AoC Süchtig, habe gar keine Freunde mehr und für den Grundschulabschluß hat es auch nicht gelangt.

So long

Ich geh jetzt mal wieder was Arbeiten, damit ich ein Steuerlevelup bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## isqros (30. Mai 2008)

Man levelt schon sehr schnell, ich bin auch seit Release jetzt dabei, aber seit gestern erst lvl 30. Naja habe noch ein paar andere Hobbys und einen ausgefüllten Tag mit RL, aber wie du schon sagst lvl. 70 und etwas mehr ist schon sehr heftig, denn dafür haben sie locker 6-8 Stunden jeden Tag gezockt. Alles andere wäre gelogen. Muss jeder selber wissen, wie er sein Leben angeht und mit was er nach Anerkennung sucht, aber wo welche Grenzen überschritten werden ist relativ.


----------



## Lizard King (30. Mai 2008)

Da wird ja hart durchgegriffen, aber anscheinend sind sich die lieben AOC Wächter über die eigene Spielmechanik nicht im klaren ^^

naja dafür werdet ihr möglicherweise mit weniger Goldwerbung im Spiel belästigt ^^


----------



## Amorelian (30. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> ...
> naja dafür werdet ihr möglicherweise mit weniger Goldwerbung im Spiel belästigt ^^
> ...



Bisher ist mir jedenfalls noch keine aufgefallen, wäre super wenn es so bleibt, das nervt nämlich extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gordius (30. Mai 2008)

Die Bannung wird wohl wirklich nur aus Sicherheit geschehen sein. Sowas wünschte ich mir bei WoW, Hut ab, würde ich da mal sagen.

Ps: Ich würde gerne mal in den Genuss kommen AoC anzuspielen, hätte vielleicht jemand einen Gästeaccount zu vergeben, würde mich tierisch darüber freuen. Bitte per PN.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Astiria (30. Mai 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> In 15 Tagen mehrere 70er und über 50er + Twinks, entweder ist bei AoC drei Mobs haun = LVL Up, oder ihr habt echt kein normales Leben mehr.
> Stell mir dass gerade so vor, wie bei der WoW Southparkfolge, Mami bringt das Töpfchen in den Keller damit ihr kacken könnt.
> Wie macht ihr dass ?? 12 -14 Stunden zocken, zwischen drin Pizza und geschlafen wird kurz auf der Tastatur ??!!
> Naja vieleicht sieht man euch dann auch irgendwann bei Stern TV, heulend ich war AoC Süchtig, habe gar keine Freunde mehr und für den Grundschulabschluß hat es auch nicht gelangt. [...]
> ...


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Da wird ja hart durchgegriffen, aber anscheinend sind sich die lieben AOC Wächter über die eigene Spielmechanik nicht im klaren ^^
> 
> naja dafür werdet ihr möglicherweise mit weniger Goldwerbung im Spiel belästigt ^^


Sagt derjenige, der bei der Abstimmung wie man das Spiel findet überalle die schlechteste Note gibt und in der Buffed News noch stol sowas wie "LOL Ich versau die Ratings xDD" oder so geschrieben hat.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Fall hast du aber Recht, den diesen deaktivierten Spieltag sollen sie gratis ersetzen!


----------



## Netskater (30. Mai 2008)

Das freut mich das er wieder frei ist, hoffentlich kriegt er auch den Spieltag ersetzt.

Nur beim lesen im Thread krieg ich wieder ne Fanboykrise
>Nicht lachen, ich mein das wirklich ernst. Warum:
>Funcom hat ein System, dass ungewöhnliche  Geldmengen im Spiel anzeigt UND darauf reagiert 

Das ist eine Datenbankabfrage, ich kenn kein MMORPG ohne Datenbank.

Da Problem liegt also daran, die Herkunft größerer Goldmengen festzustellen.und das bleibt erstmal ein problemmatisch
in allen mmropgs - ein unfair gebannter Spieler zieht X andere unzufriedene Spieler nach sich.

Das hätte den AoC Wächtern bewußt sein sollen.

Die Aktion sagt mir im Moment nur eins, wenn ein Exploiter an 10 Gildies nicht zu hohe Summen-Mats gibt, und diese wiederum
dem Architekten....passiert den Architekten voerst einmal garnix. Was das fürs Endgame mit Gildenstädten bedeutet ist klar, Cheater könnten schnell zum Problemkind Nr. 1 werden....welcher GM würde schon anfangen Gildenstädten von X Spieler zu verkleinern wenn das blitzschnell 30 - 60 Prozent aller Kunden betreffen kann?

Da es aber auch in anderen mmropgs sich solche Sachen bis heute nicht 100 prozentig unterdrücken lassen - schwant mir böses = Gold auf dem Schwarzmarkt ist später die beste Gilde?

Das sind nur Gedankengänge, bitte jetzt nicht reinflamen sondern einfach das woanders diskutieren. Das AoC Forum bietet sich dafür an.


----------



## teroa (30. Mai 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> wie war das? wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fresse...
> 
> unsere gilde hat als beispiel über 150 member, von denen schon über 90 mitglieder seit dem 17.05.08 spielen (das sind wohl glaube fast 15 tage), mich eingeschlossen. wir haben mehrere die über 70 sind und der großteil ist 50+. mit steigendem lvl, steigen die geldeinnahmen. mein main ist 50 und mein twink ist 22.
> 
> ...




mmh ich vergess immer wieder das es auch menschen gibt die nicht arbeiten wolln sorry mein fehler!!!da sieht mann wieder das die leute zuviel h4 bekomm vom amt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps:: darfst du das game überhaupt schon spielen ???


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmh ich vergess immer wieder das es auch menschen gibt die nicht arbeiten wolln sorry mein fehler!!!da sieht mann wieder das die leute zuviel h4 bekomm vom amt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ps:: darfst du das game überhaupt schon spielen ???


Was geht dich das an ob er das spielen darf oder nicht, ob er Hartz 4 beantragt hat oder nicht, sachmal hast du sie noch alle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem widersprichst du dich, denn wenn man HArtz 4 pfängt ist man 18, ansonsten hast du Schulpflicht und musst aufs BVJ, du hast echt nen Schuss....


----------



## ei8th (30. Mai 2008)

> Findet ihr nicht auch, das dies eine bodenlose Frechheit ist?



Wenn ich sowas schon lese moechte ich Dir am liebsten ne Kopfnuss geben... "Frechheit" ist fuer mich das Unwort des Jahrhunderts in der MMO "Szene".

Das wichtigste hier, vor allem andere, vor allen Flames und Whines ist:

*Wenn er zu unrecht gebannt wurde muss er nur an den Support schreiben und bekommt seinen Account zurueck.*

Nicht im Forum flamen, nicht auf Boards whinen, einfach den Support anschreiben und erklaeren was passiert ist. Nicht den Support anflamen und "Frechheit" sagen, einfach nur beschreiben was passiert ist und der Account wird wieder da sein. Und wer seinen Accoutn nicht wieder bekommt ist entweder schuldig oder ist unfaehig eine vernuenftige Email zu schreiben und Dinge sachlich zu erklaeren.

Netskate: Deine Sammlung an Screenshots die in Deiner Sig verlinkt sind als "ingame blabla nach Release" is ja mal voll laecherlich.


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

HAHA! Er hat eine Email an den Service geschrieben und bekam keine Antwort, und das ist eine unverschämtheit, genauso einfach mal im Forum gespertt worden zu sein, weil er dort nachgefragt hat. Was soll er auch tun, wenn auf die email nicht geantwortet wird?!


----------



## Sty (30. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Was geht dich das an ob er das spielen darf oder nicht, ob er Hartz 4 beantragt hat oder nicht, sachmal hast du sie noch alle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Falsch, aus der Schulpflicht kommt man recht leicht raus, wenn man weiß wie.
H4 unter 18 zu beziehen ist auch kein Problem, kein Kontakt zur Familie bla bla bla
und fertig ist der Lack. zwischen 16-18 Jahren bekommt man das schon hin das dass Amt zahlt
+ Whg. etc.

Egal das schon zu viel off-topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

Sty schrieb:


> Falsch, aus der Schulpflicht kommt man recht leicht raus, wenn man weiß wie.
> H4 unter 18 zu beziehen ist auch kein Problem, kein Kontakt zur Familie bla bla bla
> und fertig ist der Lack. zwischen 16-18 Jahren bekommt man das schon hin das dass Amt zahlt
> + Whg. etc.
> ...


Ich kenn jemand der die Schule immer schwänzt und seitdem ist er von der Realschule geflogen und musste aufs BVJ und da hat er auchimmer gefehlt und weil er 17 war, wurde er täglich von der Polizei abgeholt und in die Schule gefahren ._.


----------



## Sty (30. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Ich kenn jemand der die Schule immer schwänzt und seitdem ist er von der Realschule geflogen und musste aufs BVJ und da hat er auchimmer gefehlt und weil er 17 war, wurde er täglich von der Polizei abgeholt und in die Schule gefahren ._.



Naja das sind halt die die sich saublöd anstellen, da geht man antürlich auch den offiziellen Weg.
Damals wars noch das Landratsamt, dort einiges an Papierkrieg machen und eine Scheinausbildung/Fortbildung auf dem Papier und fertig.

H4 kann man auch beziehen wenn man u18 ist und noch zur Schule geht, indem nachweißt dass das Elternhaus bzw die Wohnfläche dort zu klein ist und dadurch ständige Probleme entstehen. <--- So hat das eine Bekannte vor einiger Zeit gemacht, finde ich zwar nicht toll son Beschiss aber muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## teroa (30. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Ich kenn jemand der die Schule immer schwänzt und seitdem ist er von der Realschule geflogen und musste aufs BVJ und da hat er auchimmer gefehlt und weil er 17 war, wurde er täglich von der Polizei abgeholt und in die Schule gefahren ._.





es gibt mehr als genug unter 18 jahrige die h4 bekomm,,aber kann auch sein das,das von stadt zu stadt anders ist
aber egal von der jugend kann ich wohl eh keine rente mehr erwarten
ps: was zum henker ist BVJ???
@rapdef was heißt hier bis 18 is schulpflicht ??? ist mann mit 18 schon mindestens im 2 berufslehrjahr von ner lehre???


----------



## Sty (30. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es gibt mehr als genug unter 18 jahrige die h4 bekomm,,aber kann auch sein das,das von stadt zu stadt anders ist
> aber egal von der jugend kann ich wohl eh keine rente mehr erwarten
> ps: was zum henker ist BVJ???



Berufsvorbereitendes Jahr

Damals in Roth (Bayern) sah das wie folgt aus :
08.00 Uhr reinhocken, Lehrer sagte dann surft im Internet macht wa sihr wollt 12:00 Uhr Mittagspause bis 13.00 Uhr
und das gleiche ging weiter bis 16:00 Uhr.
Dafür bekommen dann die "Schüler" 200 Euro vom Arbeitsamt, (egal ob nun H4 empfänger oder Kinder aus vermögenden Familien) Da sieht man mal wohin unser Geld gefeuert wird ^^

Schade eigentlich, dort gab es einen Lehrer der wirklich unterricht machen wollte, doch von allen anderen Lehrkräften mehr oder minder boykottiert wurde und dieser sich eine andere Arbeitsstelle suchte.

Solche Maßnahmen gibts übrigens massig, BVJ; BFZ etc. etc. verschleierung der tatsächlichen Arbeitslosen-Statistik auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers. ( 200 € pro Nase in sonem Kack-Kurs)


----------



## Sharymir (30. Mai 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Ist das euch so egal? *Staunt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Absolut nicht!Wenn das tatsächlich so gewesen ist kann ich bloss sagen :Gut das ich AoC in letzter Sekunde gecancelt habe!Ich hab nämlich die Preorder (von der ich auch nur Mist hörte sie Codes) zurück gehen lassen.


So oft ich auch auf WoW geflucht habe...aber ich muss immer wieder feststellen das andere Firmen noch um klassen beschissener sind als Blizzard....


Mfg


----------



## Pymonte (30. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr gerne AoC spiele.
> 
> Trotzdem würde ich es locker in Kauf nehmen, wenn mein Account für ein- bis drei Tage vorsorglich gesperrt wird, wenn somit effektiver gegen Exploiter, Goldfarmer etc. vorgegangen werden kann, denn diese zerstören für mich dauerhaft das Spielerlebnis wesentlich mehr.



Wie damals zu stasi-zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry, aber das ist unsinnig sowas zu behaupten.

'Ich find mein Auto echt toll, daher nehme ich auch hin das es alle 15km ausfällt.' ist doch das selbe.

Derzeit ist es einfach unausgereift und sowas sollte man partout nicht hinnehmen. Das zerstört das Spielerlebenis mehr als jeder Goldspammer (ja, für die nichtbetroffenen natürlich nicht). 

Es gibt sinnvollere und weniegr destuktive Wege und die wird FC sicherlich irgendwann mal auch finden, allerdings zu sagen *bkauäugig*" Das Spiel ist sooooooo toll, da lass ich mich auch gerne Mal 3 Tage bannen. Vor allem weil dann alles vieeeeel sicherer und ebsser danach ist" find ich etwas hirnverbrannt


----------



## Desmondio (30. Mai 2008)

Scheint aber so als würde diese Aktion auch nix nützen

siehe

LINK ZU EBAY-GOLDVERKAUF ENTFERNT.

Gruss


----------



## teroa (30. Mai 2008)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Scheint aber so als würde diese Aktion auch nix nützen
> 
> siehe
> 
> ...





loooooll na wie geil 1g für 40 euro heavy


----------



## mendiger (30. Mai 2008)

ja age of conan hat bei mir wieder minuspunkte gesammelt!!!!  also das ist das letzte!!!!!  wenn mir das passiert wäre hätte funcom wirklich übelst stress mit mir und meiner gilde gehabt. hallo? DANN KANN JA GAR KEINER SO NE COOLE BURG BAUEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharymir (30. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> loooooll na wie geil 1g für 40 euro heavy




Dachte ich auch gerade....wie krank ist denn sowas?


----------



## Dread01 (30. Mai 2008)

Sehr interessant.
Verbrennt Aoc!

Das gibts schon seit Jahren und Funcom ist nicht in der Lage das Spiel Fehlerfrei zu kriegen!

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Blizzard - da ist WoW erst knapp 2 Wochen raus und es läuft total Rund!
Da soll noch einer sagen die machen was falsch - holla !

So, und nun mal ernsthaft:

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn eine Spielmechanik nicht greift wie sie soll aber überlegt doch mal, warens ab Start ca. 400.000 Abonennten ?
Das will erstmal verarbeitet werden.

Also geht mal an die firsche Luft, regt euch ab und macht was in der Sonne.
AoC wird sich noch entwickeln, wenn man dem Spiel die Chance dazu gibt.

Will man das nicht könnt Ihr ja weiterhin Wow oder was auch immer spielen.

Pers. finde ich dass das Spiel gut gelungen ist und eine echte Abwechslung zu WoW darstellt.
Seis deswegen weil es deutlich erwachsener daherkommt (was vllt. den ein oder anderen Beitragsschreiber zu denken geben sollte) als auch mit toller Grafik und den ein oder anderen Innovationen aufwartet.

Und bitte kommt  jetzt nicht mit "Betatester" .. flame blabla - ne Wii oder Xbox bekommt ihr an jeder Ecke und da muß sich dann kaum mehr was entwickeln - ein (derzeit) PC MMORPG braucht halt seine Zeit.


----------



## Melonix (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde auch sagen da ist was faul dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (30. Mai 2008)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> Verbrennt Aoc!
> 
> Das gibts schon seit Jahren und Funcom ist nicht in der Lage das Spiel Fehlerfrei zu kriegen!
> ...



nach 2 wochen lief WoW rund ? 
Bitte erzähl hier keine Märchen..... rofl

AoC hat einen besseren Start hingelegt als WoW damals und hier wird nicht nur einmal pro Woche gepatcht.......




Rapdef723 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Bekannter ist Architekt (ingame) seiner Gilde und hat die ganzen Ressourcen bekommem und Gold von den anderen Gildenmembern bekommen um die Burg zu bauen, woraufhin er gebannt wurde, da er auf Verdacht zu "Exploiten" steht, da er insgesammt 100g hatte (natürlich das Gold von den anderen miteinbezogen!).
> 
> ...



Immer diese unschuldigen Spieler...
FC hat Euch erwischt und jetzt wird darüber hergeszogen, sehr sportlich


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

@ Vorposter



Dread01 schrieb:


> So, und nun mal ernsthaft:



+ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie

edit: Was heißt hier erwischt?! Ja klar wurden sie erwischt und zwar in dem Sinne, dass die Gilde den Architekten als Bank missbraucht hat, weil die ja noch nicht gieng-!


----------



## Amorelian (30. Mai 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wie damals zu stasi-zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich verstehe zwar nicht inwiefern man ein Spiel, was der Unterhaltung dient mit einem Auto gleichsetzen kann, dass man evtl. zur täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit benötigt und das somit dem Lebensunterhalt dient, aber na gut.

Ich drück jetzt einfach mal ein Auge zu und begehe den selben Fehler:

Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, ich würde auch ein- bis drei Tage in Kauf nehmen einen Airbag in mein Auto einbauen zu lassen, da es der Sicherheit dient.


Und nein, die Stasi hat damals wirklich keine Goldfarmer gebannt, da bist Du falsch informiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Varnamys (30. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> loooooll na wie geil 1g für 40 euro heavy


Wenn man bedenkt dass man auf Stufe 40, ab der man reiten lernen kann, 1 Gold für die Reitfähigkeit und 2 Gold für das billigste Pferd ausgeben muss verständlich.

Achso als Beispiel:
Ich benötige noch ca. ein halbes Lvl bis zur 40 und habe grade mal 28 Silber beisammen! Nichts gekauft, nicht mal einen Trank oder sonstwas wofür ich Kohle ausgegeben hätte.


----------



## Dargrimm (30. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist den Entwicklern bekannt, wer betroffen ist, muss sich schlicht in Geduld üben. Wüste Frustrationsausbrüche und Account-Kündigungen helfen keinem. Es kann halt schon ein paar Tage dauern, bis das Problem behoben ist. 

Grüße 

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef723 (30. Mai 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Das Problem ist den Entwicklern bekannt, wer betroffen ist, muss sich schlicht in Geduld üben. Wüste Frustrationsausbrüche und Account-Kündigungen helfen keinen, es kann halt schon ein paar Tage dauern, bis das Problem behoben ist.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


Ja sehe ich auch so...nur erstmal frustriend.  Hab mich shcon wieder abgeregt ^,^ naja morgen hab ich das Game und dann wird sichs rausstellen obs was für mich is oder nich oida


----------



## Logeras (31. Mai 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass man auf Stufe 40, ab der man reiten lernen kann, 1 Gold für die Reitfähigkeit und 2 Gold für das billigste Pferd ausgeben muss verständlich.
> 
> Achso als Beispiel:
> Ich benötige noch ca. ein halbes Lvl bis zur 40 und habe grade mal 28 Silber beisammen! Nichts gekauft, nicht mal einen Trank oder sonstwas wofür ich Kohle ausgegeben hätte.




/sign 


Bin auch jetzt 46 brauch noch 50% bis 47 hab auch alles gesammelt und am NPC verkauft und keine Items beim Händler gekauft und hab mal gerade 1g zusammen jetzt.


----------



## Prophi (31. Mai 2008)

Richtig so.
Wenn die ganzen Gildenleute in 5 Tagen es geschafft haben Level 45 zu werden und 100 Gold anzuhäufen....das ist es wohl auch kein Problem für die mit jetzigem Level in 2 Tagen die Summe wiederzubekommen. Haben die Powergamer halt selbst schuld wenn sie nix anderes tun als rumzufarmen oder shcnell, schnell die größten udn besten zu sein, anstatt mal das Spiel ansich auszukosten.
Wenn das nur 50 Gildenmitglieder wären und jeder 2 Gold gewgeben hätte...spricht das schon von einem extremen Spielstil einiger weniger.
Normal als Schnitt sind ca. 50 Silberstücke mit 40 wenn man alles mitnimmt.


----------



## Shadowmelter (31. Mai 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> In 15 Tagen mehrere 70er und über 50er + Twinks, entweder ist bei AoC drei Mobs haun = LVL Up, oder ihr habt echt kein normales Leben mehr.
> Stell mir dass gerade so vor, wie bei der WoW Southparkfolge, Mami bringt das Töpfchen in den Keller damit ihr kacken könnt.
> Wie macht ihr dass ?? 12 -14 Stunden zocken, zwischen drin Pizza und geschlafen wird kurz auf der Tastatur ??!!
> Naja vieleicht sieht man euch dann auch irgendwann bei Stern TV, heulend ich war AoC Süchtig, habe gar keine Freunde mehr und für den Grundschulabschluß hat es auch nicht gelangt.
> ...



wieso sollte man ein spiel auskosten das man schon monatelang in der beta am spielen war ? was hat sich denn seit release nun so sehr verändern das ich plötzlich auf der stelle stehn bleiben soll ? ich kenne jeden mob, fast jede taktik, war schon in den meisten gebieten und habe nur spieler um mich denen es genauso geht wie mir. achja nochwas ^^ ich habe ein RL und nen festen job der mich doch glatte jeden tag daran hindert 12 stunden lang zu spielen. 

also ich sehe da auch nicht das problem. es soll echt spieler geben die kein RL haben aber was interessiert mich das denn ? ist mir doch scheissegal wieviele stunden andere pro tag am rechner sitzen. fakt ist das es legal ist und somit erlaubt. fakt ist aber auch das viele der spieler die jetzt schon so hoch sind eben keine total neuanfänger sind. diese waren schon in der beta dabei. kennen das spielsystem, die gebiete. wissen ist macht, sag ich da nur. klar kann das der hobby-1-2-stunden-am-tag-spieler nicht verstehn das seit release nun komplette feste gruppen jeden tag durch iwelche gebiete ziehen und am leveln sind. 

also für mich liegt es klar auf der hand das spieler die das spiel schon kennen und sich dazu entschlossen haben als feste gruppe die ersten tage druchs land zu ziehen viel effektiver leveln als iwelche noobs die keinen plan von nix haben, ihre chars nicht beherrschen und nicht wissen was möglich ist.

ich erinner mich da an herr der ringe online wo es auch nach ablauf der ersten 10 pre order tage schon level 50er gab, also maxlevelchars und nach der pre order dann erstmal alle anderen spieler spielen dürften die keine pre order gekauft hatten.


----------



## Prophi (31. Mai 2008)

Shadowmelter schrieb:


> wieso sollte man ein spiel auskosten das man schon monatelang in der beta am spielen war ? was hat sich denn seit release nun so sehr verändern das ich plötzlich auf der stelle stehn bleiben soll ? ich kenne jeden mob, fast jede taktik, war schon in den meisten gebieten und habe nur spieler um mich denen es genauso geht wie mir. achja nochwas ^^ ich habe ein RL und nen festen job der mich doch glatte jeden tag daran hindert 12 stunden lang zu spielen.
> 
> also ich sehe da auch nicht das problem. es soll echt spieler geben die kein RL haben aber was interessiert mich das denn ? ist mir doch scheissegal wieviele stunden andere pro tag am rechner sitzen. fakt ist das es legal ist und somit erlaubt. fakt ist aber auch das viele der spieler die jetzt schon so hoch sind eben keine total neuanfänger sind. diese waren schon in der beta dabei. kennen das spielsystem, die gebiete. wissen ist macht, sag ich da nur. klar kann das der hobby-1-2-stunden-am-tag-spieler nicht verstehn das seit release nun komplette feste gruppen jeden tag durch iwelche gebiete ziehen und am leveln sind.
> 
> ...



Jedem wie er will, aber ich finde das auch einfach nur krank. Die ganze Zet da abzuhängen und möglichst schnell aufzusteigen und was tolles zu sein.
Wie das schon klingt "Ich kenne jeden Mob und jede Taktik" Schön, aber was bringt dir das??? Nix.
Ich habe auch in der Beta gespielt und hab vieles gesehen...trotzdem habe ich nun bei Release (Early Acess) mir jede Quest nochmal angehört mir alles durchgelesen....habe probiert...habe mir die Landschaften angesehen <---- Im Startgebiet
Nun seit heute bin ich erst mit meinem Level 22 Chrakter auf dem Festland angekommen. Das also nach fast 2 Wochen.
Ich kannte auch schon vieles...aber wie war es?
Meine Arbeitkollegen haben sich das zum Release am 23.Mai gekauft und einige sind schon Level 30.
Damit will ich sagen das auch wenn ich in ner Beta war und "meine" das ich jede Taktik kenne und jeden Gegner...es trotzdem immer einige gibt die das Spiel auch in normaler Geschwindigkeit durchspielen, hier und da aber einfach besser sind.
Da nützt mir kein hoher level oder angeben wie toll ich bin. Wenn die Schwerter später aufeinander rasseln, dann wird abgerechnet.
Und da gibt es bestimmt hunderte die besser sind als ich...auch wenn ich schon mehr von Conan erfahren habe.


----------

